# FreeWill As Per Gurbani



## Navdeep88 (Jan 17, 2010)

If Waheguru ji controls everything, if a leaf cannot even move without his will...why do we go astray and make big mistakes? are those also of his will? were we meant to wander away? 

if in the physical world, every breeze, every ripple in an ocean is predestined and by his will alone... what about the spiritual world... is the distance of our minds from waheguru's grace also predetermined? 

are we meant to make the mistakes we make? and if you've done something wrong, how do you repent?

im fairly new to this website, and am just beginning to learn about Sikhism....so please include some quotes from SGGS to explain.

Thanks.


----------



## spnadmin (Jan 17, 2010)

*Re: Free Will as Per Gurbani*

Navdeep ji

Welcome to SPN. I hope that you will continue to ask such thoughtful questions. And Thank you for reminding all of us who post that we should use Shabads when we reflect on complex questions such as the nature of His hukam.

I do want to put a little context in place early on. The word "hukam" has been variously translated into English to mean: command, ordinance, order, will. These words create an impression that hukam reflects the personal will of Waheguru. This may or may not be accepted by each and e very member. This happens because the fundamental meanings of "hukam" depends on how one interprets the relationship between Waheguru and his creation.  Hope that made sense.

Good luck with this thread. Let's see what happens.


----------



## Gyani Jarnail Singh (Jan 17, 2010)

*Re: Free Will as Per Gurbani*

FREEWILL....yeah....IF I tell YOU...." LIFT up one leg please."..YOU have the FREEWILL..to lift up any one of your legs..Left..or Right.

BUT ONCE THAT has taken place...your FREEWILL ends. IF I now tell you..Lift up the "other" leg...YOU CANNOT exercise your "freewill" WITHOUT first putting DOWN the leg you carried up earlier...or lift up the second leg without putting down the first one...
ALL those considerations are CONSEQUENCES... of your FREE WILL DECISION. You alone are RESPONSIBLE for those CONSEQUENCES !!


----------



## Randip Singh (Jan 18, 2010)

Spot on Gyani ji,

I do not think there is such a things as total free will. Everything is governed by certain Laws.

The Laws pertaining to human behaviour are that Kaam, Krodh Moh, Lobh and Hankaar will lead you astray.

Just like a leaf will fall to the ground in Autumn.

God is the Law setter, but we have free will within those laws. Everything is in balance.


----------



## Navdeep88 (Jan 23, 2010)

"The Laws pertaining to human behaviour are that Kaam, Krodh Moh, Lobh and Hankaar will lead you astray."

Randip Ji, I agree. I think its also interesting that several forum members have also mentioned (in other threads) that these five need to be controlled, not eliminated. It's true that everything is governed by certain laws and everything is in its own balance. 

If God is beyond all time and space, yet resides in every second and every being...then everything that's in this mind is also his, he plants the CAPACITY of all thought and action. I think that means that the five major sins also stem from capacities that are essential to life. (ie. Anger, when it is controlled, is necessary. You have to have some fire in you to stand for what you believe in...and what would life be without attachment). And this can probably be applied to all five, that when they are controlled, they are not bad, they're natural.

But if he planted these capacities in our minds, he also gave us awareness for our minds to know where the limit is to their usefullness. We can choose to nourish our minds in any way, he gave that much freedom. (Gyani Jarnail Singh Ji, I like how you've described this "freedom" and its consequences).

If we choose to overstep the limits, we've been given the awareness to know of our wrongdoings...because all five, when they flourish have the same result: stomping on or controlling another human being in one way or another. 

He gave this mind enough understanding to pursue his path, or its own. I asked this question several days ago and have been thinking about it: We are MEANT to make mistakes, all mistakes that any human being can possibly make, we are meant to make every single one. But by his word, we try our best to choose not to. (Narayanjot Kaur Ji, I was hoping for some more discussion on "hukum"...)


----------



## Tejwant Singh (Jan 23, 2010)

Navdeep ji,

Guru Fateh.

Welcome to the forum.

Freewill is a phrase concocted by Christianity and the other Semitic religions to project everyone born as a sinner because  of naughty Adam who did not obey his omnipotent God. If God is omnipotent, then no one has the power to have any kind of will, hence the obvious contradiction.

Now, the question arises, do animals have freewill? The fact of the matter is that Mad cow disease occurred when we fed meat to the cows who were created to eat veggies. 

"The spread of BSE is the result of animal feeding practices that are harmful in a variety of ways,' Katz said.

Feed animals that should be herbivores are provided meal that contains the ground-up parts of other animals. This, of course, carries with it the risk of spreading disease, but it also changes the quality and composition of meat intended for humans, Katz explained".

Origins of mad cow disease

All animals except humans follow the order created by The Source. 

It is our so called intellect that screws everything up in us. The five thieves that we can not live with or without, depending on the degree and our controlling power, are also based on intellect- freewill. Gurbani teaches us how to lasso them in order to find the Gurmat fulcrum within.

Now, as far as Hukam is concerned, this may sound repetitious as I have written the same in another thread but it is worth mentioning it here too.

In my opinion, Hukam means: what ought to happen in any form or shape is going to happen. Our limited, limited language and intellect cannot express it nor can they grasp this Wow! and Awe! factors of Hukam. 

We should not confuse human actions good or bad, in actions with the Hukam of The Source which in itself is unfathomable and indescribable. Hukam teaches us acceptance which is umpteen steps ahead of tolerance that other dogmatic religions teach. 

Hukam is a vast tent under which all humanity has the capability of living in harmony. 

Mool Mantar is the blue print of Truthful living, Jap is its foundation and the rest of the Guru Granth teaches us that if we abide by the Hukam, then we can all lead a truthful life, irrespective of our hue, creed or faith.

Thanks & regards

Tejwant Singh


----------



## Navdeep88 (Jan 23, 2010)

"We should not confuse human actions good or bad, in actions with the Hukam of The Source which in itself is unfathomable and indescribable." 

Tejwant Singh Ji,
Thanks for your reply. I'm tempted to ask the question: where does human action end and hukam begin? But I think that's just looking into the abyss. Its all his, in whatever way it may be, in whatever way it ever was and ever will be. and that is so hard to accept. its just the natural for humans and our intellect to question and when the answer is in a blindness you can't conceive, its hard to accept. I once had a philosophy prof claim that he was certain that science would one day answer everything about the universe and its ways.:{-....very hard to accept.


----------



## spnadmin (Jan 23, 2010)

Just a great exchange between you Navdeep ji and forum member Tejwant ji. I am very much uplifted by it.


----------



## Navdeep88 (Jan 23, 2010)

Thank you , this is a very good environment to pose questions in, and very knowledgeable members to guide and answer them.


----------



## Sinister (Jan 23, 2010)

Navdeep88 said:


> Thanks for your reply. *I'm tempted to ask the question: where does human action end and hukam begin? But I think that's just looking into the abyss.* Its all his, in whatever way it may be, in whatever way it ever was and ever will be. and that is so hard to accept. its just the natural for humans and our intellect to question and when the answer is in a blindness you can't conceive, its hard to accept. I once had a philosophy prof claim that he was certain that science would one day answer everything about the universe and its ways.:{-....very hard to accept.


 
why is it looking into the abyss?...this is where the fun starts. can free will be explained mathematically?

anywhere where the outcome of an action approaches a -->100% reliability of certain outcome is where free will does not exist. (these limitations are determined through repetitive experience)

according to this, only physical laws fall into the godly restrictions where free will cannot be applied. 

if we have no conscious understanding of physical laws then we are truly free to chose...but then existence itself is not understandable. 


that said:

Free Will & Determinism
"Consciousness seems to be intimately and inescapably tied to the perception of the passage of time, and indeed, the idea that the past is fixed and perfectly deterministic, and that the future is unknowable. This fits well, because if the future were predetermined, then there'd be no free will, and no point in the perception of the passage of time."

considering we perceive the passage of time...free will exists.


----------



## Navdeep88 (Jan 24, 2010)

Sinister Ji, 

Thank you for the insightful reply. I agree with the reasoning behind choosing to believe in free will. But to me it seems like an illusion, a very useful illusion. To believe in free will, is to believe the future is completely unknowable. But the future is knowable. DEATH, its existence is a certainty (100% reliability, therefore, end of free will). However, death is not a repetitive experience....we know of its existence but have no conscious understanding of it. Isn't that the abyss? To carry on with life, we have to ignore death's existence, we have to ignore the truth of it...but what other option do we have? Is that where faith starts, to say that it is all his, all sin, all love? 

I am very curious to find out what your interpretation of hukum is.


----------



## spnadmin (Jan 24, 2010)

Just a moderator's note. Virtually no modern philosopher today believes that  either "unconditional free will" or "pure determinism" are intellectually respectable positions. 

Gyani ji wrapped it nicely for me.  If someone says "Lift your right leg off the ground," then we can choose whether to follow the directive. Or we can choose not to follow it. But if we do choose to lift our right leg, and then we  "choose" to lift our left leg, we soon discover where free will ends.  :welcome:


----------



## Sinister (Jan 24, 2010)

You have a very interesting post…let us communicate further 




Navdeep88 said:


> To believe in free will, is to believe the future is completely unknowable.


 
Let me put it this way... To believe in free will is not to believe that the future is unknowable but that at some point in the future will involve choice and that choice carries with it an outcome (Giving the decider the burden of responsibility). Without choice there is no rational explanation for the existence of morality and really no basis for denoting responsibility of an action, onto an individual. (this is the mode of operation in which societies operate)




Navdeep88 said:


> But the future is knowable. DEATH, its existence is a certainty (100% reliability, therefore, end of free will).


 
Death is the end of free will because we cannot chose not to die. But living is different from dieing…agreed? and living will determine how you die...so there is choice in death itself.




Navdeep88 said:


> However, death is not a repetitive experience....we know of its existence but have no conscious understanding of it.


 
That depends on your definition of experience. Experience is not always first hand but can also be experienced through repetitive observation and communication (faith in what is relayed during communication). 

If you watch a child throw a ball in the air and if it were to come back down to the ground 100% of the time…you can effectively deduce what is likely to happen when you throw that ball in the air.





Navdeep88 said:


> Isn't that the abyss? To carry on with life, we have to ignore death's existence, we have to ignore the truth of it...but what other option do we have? Is that where faith starts, to say that it is all his, all sin, all love?


 


This is very a true statement for everyone who is not suicidal. 

For example take ‘value’; Value is something that can appear and evaporate (as was recently seen in the economic collapse of 2009). Value is a social/economic construct that involves the exchange of energy on a fluctuating faith based system. Value exists in a society and many times is derived from a non-existing physicality…yet it exists nonetheless on the basis of faith…faith based primarily on the premise that life must be lived, survival requires energy and that survival/reproduction is paramount.





Navdeep88 said:


> I am very curious to find out what your interpretation of hukum is.


 

Hukam, for me, is another social construct that helps reinforce the basic tenants of maintaining life; have faith in society, in economy and you will have lived not just existed. 

Many will say that Hukam is "divine will". God wills it and so it becomes reality over the progression of time. but what if god willed us to have choice?


----------



## Tejwant Singh (Jan 24, 2010)

Sinister ji,

Guru Fateh.

Well said!


----------



## Navdeep88 (Jan 25, 2010)

Sinister Ji,

What you say makes a lot of sense. Life is for living, not just existing. And the choices that we are given an opportunity to make, we must make them with full responsibility and awareness of the possible outcomes in mind. I agree with most of what you have said. :shifty:

The only point that I would differ on, is that I am beginning to believe in "divine will"...I cannot simply call it a social construct...there's just too much... i don't know....maybe it is a weakness of intellect or the inability to digest reality as it is...but as it stands, there is much to learn!

thank you very much for your input!


----------



## Sinister (Jan 25, 2010)

Navdeep88 said:


> The only point that I would differ on, is that I am beginning to believe in "divine will"...I cannot simply call it a social construct...there's just too much... i don't know....maybe it is a weakness of intellect or the inability to digest reality as it is...but as it stands, there is much to learn!


 
No NO NO no no no no no no no! :inca:

The belief that we were not keepers of our own destiny, is very much entrenched in the human psyche by an evolutionary process. (this exists in EVERYONE) 

I agree with an author by the name of Dr. Cordelia Fine who calls this, “The Vain Brain”. Basically our brains go to amazing lengths to bias perceptions in our favor, it shields us from failures, which in turn, actively prevents mental disturbances like acute or chronic depression. Basically those who are most highly self-aware and thus more honest with themselves show a higher propensity to develop a severe case of depression.  

The social construct of Hukam could be just that...a defense. It is very crucial in our existence and it has nothing to do with a weakness of intellect like you mentioned.

Basically our brain subconsciously but actively looks for excuses when we fail at a task. Some will blame others, random natural events, some will blame gods, whatever excuses they can find to protect self-image. 

The belief that an outcome is the result of a divine will can shield us from failure and be an asset. But if it goes too far that we never learn from our mistakes the belief can very much become a liability.

The protection of self-image can go to truly bizarre lengths…but so can non-protection of self-image, look up “Cotard Delusion”. 

So, Navdeep88 ji chances are pretty good that your life is happier than mine.
:woohoo:


----------



## spnadmin (Jan 25, 2010)

Sinister ji

Without commenting upon my reaction to your view or that of Navdeep ji in this particular part of the discussion, I do wish to say one thing. Thanks for your use of the term "social construct of Hukam." It distinguishes the variety of ways in which cultures have over the centuries defined this term, possibly confusing social meanings with the intended meaning of Gurbani. This can make the discussion of "hukam" as a Gurmat concept very confusing, convoluted, and difficult.


----------



## Sinister (Jan 25, 2010)

Narayanjot Kaur said:


> Sinister ji
> 
> Without commenting upon my reaction to your view or that of Navdeep ji in this particular part of the discussion, I do wish to say one thing. Thanks for your use of the term "social construct of Hukam." It distinguishes the variety of ways in which cultures have over the centuries defined this term, possibly confusing social meanings with the intended meaning of Gurbani. This can make the discussion of "hukam" as a Gurmat concept very confusing, convoluted, and difficult.


 
Well N. Kaur ji

I know that through his Hukam I was talked out of owning a refrigerator that dispensed ice…or was that YOU? Or was it ME? or was that him working through you to convince me? or was that him working through me to convince myself? or was i already convinced by him before i asked the question? was there even a choice to begin with?

see im confused already

I’ma just gonna blame the big guy on this one. Let you off the hook so that you're not overcome with guilt and do something irrational...like... going out and buying an ice dispensing refrigerator :wink: 

P.S: I just realized I used the word “Basically” three times in my last post and I would like to tell the members on this forum that I am truly ashamed and just as appalled as you, and I promise I will not put anyone through that again…or maybe god should not let that happen again (this is really fun...and liberating).


----------



## Navdeep88 (Jan 26, 2010)

Sinsiter ji,

Perhaps you are right...


----------



## Amarpal (Jan 26, 2010)

Khalsa Ji,

As I understand, our earthly life is acombination of destiny and free will.

This I explain through an example.

I was born to parents who had the wisdom and resources to get me admitted to a school; thus geting educated was my destiny.

To what extent I avail this opportunity and get educated is my free-will.

The combination the two had made me what I am.

With love and respect for all.

Amarpal Singh


----------



## Navdeep88 (Jan 26, 2010)

Sinister Ji,

this is just a comment on your approach to the subject. and ive found it prevalent in academia in general. so here goes:

the answer you provide, though i dont believe is wrong, is a partial answer. it should be obvious from the title of this thread that i was looking for some answers (discussion) from gurbani, and if not, then from the essence of it.and i found tejwant singh jis answer sufficient. 

i think you took what i was saying out of context, of what i mean by "divine will". im not saying that in every little decision one makes, you stop and look at it as god does this or god does that. i never made the claim that god could be understood, in fact, i said the opposite. but there is something that presides over everything you do, think, and that will guide you in every single decision. i believe that our very personalities, our abilities are designed so uniquely, that you cannot perform in any other way than you are most naturally inclined. that soul is a unique part of self that you can FEEL subside, when you do something that is UN-YOU (so free will is bound to who you are, its bound to your soul).
all this stuff about evolutionay theory, i dont deny that its right, but ive often found that in some ways if you rely on science alone, it tries to pull human beings back to describe them as animals. in my experience, intellect alone is a dry brutal thing. it is concerned with being right. and being right is not the same as what is true. what is right today, can be wrong tommorow, it is conditional, and it is temparary. what is true, simply is, and always will be. 

basically, that what im saying.


----------



## Lee (Jan 27, 2010)

Navdeep ji,

Welcome here, I hope you both enjoy it and find it usefull.

My tupence worth.

Guru ji tells us:

'O Nanak, it is written that you shall obey the Hukam of His Command, and walk in the Way of His Will. By His Command, bodies are created; His Command cannot be described.By His Command, souls come into being; by His Command, glory and greatness are obtained.By His Command, some are high and some are low; by His Written Command, pain and pleasure are obtained.Some, by His Command, are blessed and forgiven; others, by His Command, wander aimlessly forever.Everyone is subject to his Command; no one is beyond His Command.O Nanak, one who understands His Command, does not speak in ego. '

Context as always is king here.  And we must ask ourselves why in this translation does the phrase 'obey the Hukam of His Command' appear, if Hukham mean command it makes little sense.  Until that is we take context into account.

Hukham as Narayanjot ji tells us has multiple meanings.  Obey, command, will.

So if a leaf cannot move unless by his Hukham which meaning are we talking?

I would humbly suggest that by his command, or perhaps even word(let there be light), the leaf was created, and the wind that stirs the leaf too.  So it is easy then to understand that by his command creation started and so if not for his command no action can take place.

As to free will, I certianly belive that we have this, it is one of our most important gifts given from God in love.  The freedom to choose to use our own will or to surrender that in favour of Gods will. This is I belive at the heart of all religion.


Sorry my freind I went slightly off there, I hope you garner my meaning though, if not please do get back to me.


----------



## Sinister (Jan 27, 2010)

Navdeep88 said:


> in my experience, intellect alone is a dry brutal thing. it is concerned with being right. and being right is not the same as what is true. what is right today, can be wrong tommorow, it is conditional, and it is temparary. _*what is true, simply is, and always will be*_.


 
question for you: 
does the existance of truth require belief? 

for the internalist....what is right today will always remain right for that day and what is right tommorrow will be right tomorrow. a justified true belief is something that is constructed FOR a time, FROM not only observation but also taste, feeling and an opinion. Intellect is just consciousness of yourself/surroundings, it is mind and it is ego. A justified true belief changes by increasing awareness through observation. (learning, deductive and inductive thought)

There is a natural trend I have seen from experience that if you increase awareness you naturally shun ego because you come to the realization that all things are connected. intellect can be dry and brutal if you channel it in the opposite direction...using it exclusively for constructing barriers.

that is what the religions of the east usually wish to inhibit. Hukam...is just that ... an idea that helps connect everyone to everything (including humans to nature).

so... a person might argue free will strengthens ego of an individual by constructing a barrier between yourself and god. but is that really the case?

the belief in free will may not seem to bring you closer to god...but believing in the concept gives you the oppurtunity to be 'god-like'. and no other experienced thought can bring you closer than that.


----------



## Navdeep88 (Jan 28, 2010)

Sinister ji,

Allow me to elaborate on "What is true, simply is, and always will be."
"A word is dead once it is said, some say. I say it just begins to live that day."...read that a couple of years ago....and here it seems to apply...of course the existence of truth requires belief!..im not saying that faith, our understanding of truth is stagnant, but truth itself, simply is, and will always be beyond ourselves. A justified true belief changes by increasing awareness through observation. I agree. What we may catch of it, the glimpse, is enough to want, hope for more of it. There is no cure for love, but to love some more. Of course our perspective of it will ALTER, we'll see different hues, different pieces of it but I think once you accept its existence, your not going to pull a dr.jekyl/hyde and say there is nothing beyond yourself.... you are right about the use of intellect to construct barriers...and i also think what you say about its proper use makes sense... Our understanding of Truth is subject to change, to GROWTH, thats the whole concept of being a sikh right? to be a "leaner" always, that we will never know enough, yet what is given to us is enough in itself for that time. but come tommorow, there will be more of the same, yet in a different color, different feeling, but what is under it is the same feeling...it still stems from the same truth. what you say about free will is beginning to make sense.

basically (couldnt help it...hehe), i agree with what you've said....


----------



## Navdeep88 (Jan 28, 2010)

"ONCE YOU ACCEPT ITS EXISTENCE"...i suppose it is a matter of free will, at the beginning....


----------



## Tejwant Singh (Jan 28, 2010)

There is no such thing as absolute Truth as propagated by the 3 Semitic Religions and other faiths but Truth is absolute for that moment according to the first pauri of Jap. For example new planets are being formed and destroyed everyday, new islands are being formed and many old ones are submerging etc. etc. One can go on and on.

Let me put it in another way. Truth is like the uncut diamond on which the time does its lapidary by creating facets.

Tejwant Singh


----------



## Lee (Jan 29, 2010)

Sinister said:


> question for you:
> does the existance of truth require belief?
> 
> for the internalist....what is right today will always remain right for that day and what is right tommorrow will be right tomorrow. a justified true belief is something that is constructed FOR a time, FROM not only observation but also taste, feeling and an opinion. Intellect is just consciousness of yourself/surroundings, it is mind and it is ego. A justified true belief changes by increasing awareness through observation. (learning, deductive and inductive thought)
> ...


 

Sinister ji,

In answer to your queston, yes the existance of truth does require belief.

Let me explain that.  When it comes to belife then I thing we really have very little choice.  We can choose how we act, we can choose what we say, but belief is a differant matter.

I belive (for example) the the Earth revolves around the Sun.  I have not performed any experimentation of my own to reach this conclusion, so I must therefore belive that the results of those who have done so is the truth of the matter.  Now having put my faith in the words of these people if you where to ask me to choose to belive any view that is contrary to this fact, then I find that I simpy cannot.

Ahhhaaa I hear you mutter, what of people who do change their minds, what of those who once belived in the existance of a creator God and now do not, for example, or indeed the other way around?

It is a simple matter of data.  The more data you have on any given subject the more connections and eventualy epithanies the mind makes.  There is the illusion that one changes their mind, but it is illusion.


----------



## Navdeep88 (Feb 1, 2010)

for anyone still interested in this topic...just came across "River Rise" by India Irie...beautiful song!


----------



## curious seeker (Mar 7, 2010)

Sinister said:


> why is it looking into the abyss?...this is where the fun starts. can free will be explained mathematically?
> 
> anywhere where the outcome of an action approaches a -->100% reliability of certain outcome is where free will does not exist. (these limitations are determined through repetitive experience)
> 
> ...



Hello Sinister! (Great handle BTW)

I don't know if you will read this, since time has passed since you posted, but I believe that you are right to an extent. First free will is a constant experience, we all know that before we do any thing we decide  to do it, that is, we will it. We have freedom of what to do and not to do, etc. However free will IS limited.

 Physical laws  limits us, accidents of birth and health, limit us. The consequences of our actions (karma) and the actions of others, limit us. Society limits us, beliefs limit us, the very temporality and fragility of life, limits us and so on and so forth.  We have no control over many things, in fact we have very little or no control over most of the truly large events of our lives.

 But the apparent tension in Sikhism between free will, limited or not, and the Perfect Will Of God is, IMO; really a mirage, simply maya and semantics. GOD IS ... His will therefore IS. What IS,  exists on account of God and His will Thus, if we have free will, (or anything else) is because of His Will. Thus HIS WILL  is that we have limited Free Will. 

But there is more! His will must be that we realize He IS, because, He has endowed with a critically thinking mind and curiosity, the thirst for TRUTH, and He IS TRUTH! Since we cannot even hope to understand fully the Transcendent Ek Ong Kaar, we can only EXPERIENCE the fact that  He IS because He has pervaded, by His created act, His Naam (Name or Essence) into everything.

 We can only experience the Naam if we put away falsehood , unreality, what  IS not that is error, and ignorance in conception, and practice in regards to what is real. That is in regrds to Him. This, in my limited understanding,  is what Sikhi call: Maya, illusion, false attachment, mirage, etc . In order to put away all these things, we must put our free will , our critical mind , our desires, hopes, all that we have acquired away from the Realization that He IS, under the Hukam, that is, under the command of His Perfect Will. 

 This allows us to control, not eliminate, free will, mind desire etc. It is then that we can start practicing to True Path, the Sikhi path and as we perfect this practice, we perfect our experience of the Naam and we can then be Truly Khalsa, pure, we can share the  Divine Nectar  and attain Liberation 

 This my very limited understanding of Sikhism and Fee Will. I am just a student a would be Sikh (In the sense of disciple) perhaps, but as I  attempt reach even to that, I have to learn and understand far more. 
May I be granted the Grace to achieve unto more understanding!

Curious


----------



## japjisahib04 (Mar 8, 2010)

Folllowing is the extract regarding Hukam from the article of Harinder Singh Mehboob:

iek pwsy qW aus ƒ Awpxy Aml ivc XkIn dI pRblqw huMdI hY ikauNik Aml jW aus dy pwp-puMnW dw irSqw aus hukm nwl hY ijs dy kwrn auh ies dunIAW ivc AwieAw Aqy ijs dy kwrn auh ies dunIAW iv`coN
cilAw jwvygw[ dUjy pwsy aus ƒ ieh Aml suxI-suxweI, i^Awl iv`coN GVI geI Aqy vkq dy Gyry ivc vlI hoeI s`cweI qoN aucyrI Aqy ikqy izAwdw kImqI vsqU pRq`K ho jWdw hY:

puMnI pwpI AwKxu nwih] kir kir krxw iliK lY jwhu]
Awpy bIij Awpy hI Kwhu] nwnk hukmI Awvhu jwhu] (pMnw 4)

jy mnu`K hukm dy nwl AwieAw hY Aqy hukm dy ADIn hI cilAw jwxw hY qW sp`St hY ik aus dy Aml dw s&r aus dy Awaux qoN lY ky jwx qk PYilAw hoieAw hY[ aus dw krq`v vkqI nhIN[ aus ny AwpxIAW &slW Dur dy hukm nwl bIjIAW hn[ jy auh AwpxI &sl Awp hI v`Fdw hY qW ies dw mqlb ieh hoieAw ik Aml dI &sl muqwbk hI auh Awpxy s&r ivc hukm dw dIdwr kr irhw hY[


----------



## japjisahib04 (Mar 9, 2010)

Narayanjot Kaur Ji

Kindly see now it is readable.

Folllowing is the extract regarding Hukam from the article of Harinder Singh Mehboob:

iek pwsy qW aus ƒ Awpxy Aml ivc XkIn dI pRblqw huMdI hY ikauNik Aml jW aus dy pwp-puMnW dw irSqw aus hukm nwl hY ijs dy kwrn auh ies dunIAW ivc AwieAw Aqy ijs dy kwrn auh ies dunIAW iv`coN
cilAw jwvygw[ dUjy pwsy aus ƒ ieh Aml suxI-suxweI, i^Awl iv`coN GVI geI Aqy vkq dy Gyry ivc vlI hoeI s`cweI qoN aucyrI Aqy ikqy izAwdw kImqI vsqU pRq`K ho jWdw hY:

puMnI pwpI AwKxu nwih] kir kir krxw iliK lY jwhu]
Awpy bIij Awpy hI Kwhu] nwnk hukmI Awvhu jwhu] (pMnw 4)

jy mnu`K hukm dy nwl AwieAw hY Aqy hukm dy ADIn hI cilAw jwxw hY qW sp`St hY ik aus dy Aml dw s&r aus dy Awaux qoN lY ky jwx qk PYilAw hoieAw hY[ aus dw krq`v vkqI nhIN[ aus ny AwpxIAW &slW Dur dy hukm nwl bIjIAW hn[ jy auh AwpxI &sl Awp hI v`Fdw hY qW ies dw mqlb ieh hoieAw ik Aml dI &sl muqwbk hI auh Awpxy s&r ivc hukm dw dIdwr kr irhw hY[


----------

